# New to forum from WA



## Powhound97 (Nov 24, 2012)

Hey guys, New to the forum

Been boarding for 3 years, my home mountain is Crystal Mountain
(Wish I lived closer than I do...)

I'm hoping to get up the the mountain SOON! 
We got 48" already thinking it'll be a good season!


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum! Snoqualmie is technically my "home" mountain, but that's only cause' I get my pass there for dirt cheap and it's the closest to me at only an hour and a half away. Crystal is a great place though. I love riding there when I can afford it.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

hola from bakesland


----------



## Powhound97 (Nov 24, 2012)

NWBoarder said:


> I love riding there when I can afford it.


I hear you man, its expensive 

I'm thinking of trying Mt. baker out, its quite a bit cheaper.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Yeah, the ticket for Baker is cheaper, but it's a 4 hour drive for me to get there, so I don't make it up there much. Plus, with drive time and gas costs, going to Baker is just as much for me as going to Crystal.


----------



## Powhound97 (Nov 24, 2012)

Makes sense man, where you at in wa?


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

South end of the Kitsap Peninsula. The city is right there under my profile pic.


----------



## Powhound97 (Nov 24, 2012)

NWBoarder said:


> South end of the Kitsap Peninsula. The city is right there under my profile pic.


I can't see it, I'm using tapatalk...


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Scott, I can't wait.  OutdoorFreak, it's Port Orchard. Didn't know tapatalk cuts off profile pics and such. Try out the vertical sport app, it works quite nicely.


----------



## 131441 (Oct 4, 2012)

Man I miss Washington soo much (North Lakewood). Learned how ride at Baker back in 93. Stuck in the midwest for a few years but still get back home at least once a year.


----------



## Powhound97 (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm intrested in a carpool if anyone's else is. 

Pm me if you are


----------



## that1guy (Jan 2, 2011)

Welcome to the forum dude. I ride Stevens mostly but make at least 1 or 2 trips to all the other areas every year. I live in Seattle proper. Hope you enjoy the board!!


----------



## Powhound97 (Nov 24, 2012)

Just because crystal is my home mountain doesn't mean I won't go anywhere else  

Like I said, let me know!


----------



## Powhound97 (Nov 24, 2012)

Went once, when I was 13 with a family friend 
One problem, she didn't check the lifts 
They where closed due to wind.....


----------

